# Dinner at the deer lease.



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I know some of y'all are going to go bezirk, but over the past two years, I've been making dinner at home and taking it to the lease.

Here is the deal, last year I pretty much hunted by myself a couple of days before the weekend and a couple of other guys got up there. So I'd make some chili or soup at home and just nuke it for dinner for myself. I found this was quick and simple and sense I was not part of a big group, a lot more convenient and easier. 

Well same thing tonight, made a couple of pound of carne guisada, some refried beans (dinner and breakfast) and it is a done deal until I comeback Monday. I mean, if I need I will make something else I will, but I just do not feel like firing up the pit every night.

You guys pretty much steak and potatoes at the ranch?

Oh BTW, by the time everyone gets back and talks about of the bucks, yotes, turkeys, stuff rattling on the woods, they saw and drink and eat cocktails & nachoes, it's bed time for me!! Unless there is card or domino gaming going on.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Usually cook steaks & potatoes, fajitas, stuffed japs, pork chops, grilled shrimp, hamburgers, sausage, grilled vegtables


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Steaks and potatoes are on the menu for one night every trip. Other than that the menu changes from trip to trip with whatever I feel like making. We always eat pretty good at the ranch. Better than at home most of the time. I usually cook the same way even if I'm out there by myself.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I get it DRD. We don't have a camp per say being its a small place and my wife and I are the only ones that hunt it unless we invite people to hunt meat or lucky enough to take something decent if one shows. So there's no late night dinner being us two most times as we don't have an overnight camp. During dove season there's lots of friends we take and cook out for but she and I usually hit the local motel a few minutes down the road during deer season and keep it basic/cheap as far as grub. Early nights and long day hunts but I will drink a few or more depending on the weather. Nothing wrong with saving a few bucks if others aren't gonna contribute but I'd be the first to throw in for a good time every time as I will when at the coast or hunting with my buds at their places.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Carne Guisada for supper at the deer lease don't sound like cutting corners to me! I think you gott'er all figured out.I'm not a stay up late person either.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Makes sense if you are out there by yourself most of the time........We usually have a decent sized group out there with kids included so we eat pretty good. Steak and taters are always on the menu.....I guess it's a tradition on Saturday nights.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm all for taking some stuff and heating it up (Carne Gusada, Chilli, Jambalaya, Gumbo, Stew, Pot of beans, etc) cause its so easy. BUT......you always gotta set aside a night or two of grilling(Ribeyes, Pork Chops, Chicken, Shrimp, Etc). It's hard to beat sitting around the camp fire with a few buddies with your feet propped up and sippin on a mixed drink while your waiting on the ribeyes that are on the pit just 10ft away.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Spent many of nights by myself at the lease and always loved it, but it was only occasionally that I would take something to heat up. Loved to get my wood ready before I left for the afternoon hunt for a quick start when I got in.

As years went by it became less about the killing and more about the love of the outdoors and solitude, and I love a fire. Steak and potatoes were always on the menu. Get the fire roaring, sit and drink a few cold ones until I got plenty of really good embers. Roll a potato in foil, drag over a bed of coals, put potato on top and pile a heap of coals on the potato. I love ribeyes and that was always the steak of choice. After 1 hour, throw the steak over burned down coals, cook to rare, put on paper plate, drag potato out of coals, plenty of butter, and it don't get no better than that. Throw plate in fire after eating and it was time to hit the sack. Brings back lots of great memories. We had no conveniences at our lease, no water or electricity. I spent many, many great nights in the 27 years we had that lease.

Enjoy it while you are there. Hope a monster walks out.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Spaghetti*

Sometimes I take a box of spaghetti, a jar of sauce and a ziplock of those frozen meatballs. Hearty, fast and easy.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Always take ribeyes for sure. Last week wed cooked up some steaks and these sirloin fajitas marinated w/chupacabra spice and beer.....dam good!!!

Grillin' in the brush is da chit and always tastes the best!!


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

It really just depends sometimes make it at home to re-heat or bring a roast and all fixings and crock pot it or just grill out it's all good!


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*camp meals*

I have historically taken large groups of hunters out (15 to 17 people). On those trips I spend a lot of time and energy getting the food prepared and keeping the people well fed and happy. For my own hunts I will actually vacuum pack meals through the year that I like when I have left overs. It can be just about anything to be honest. Get a big pot of water boiling throw the package in uncut and let it boil for 30 minutes or so. When you cut the bag open it tastes nearly the same as it did the first time. This works really well with BBQ. You get some pretty good dinners out of it and you don't have to spend a bunch of time prepping your food the week of the hunt. Try and make the packages individual portion size.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I was on a small lease out of campwoods, 4 guns. One of the guys on the lease was a hardcore alcoholic bless his soul, less just call him Jim. We would always get there very late the night before the hunt and Jim would be passed out in his bunk, mostly empty bottle on the table.

Get up the next morning and we could never get Jim to get out of bed to go to a stand. But when we rolled back in to camp after 9, Jim had the eggs, bacon, hashbrowns etc ready to eat. 

Seemed like about 1 hour before it was time to go back out to the blinds, Jim would break out a fresh bottle and get started on the next buzz. He would quickly loose interest in actually hunting himself. Again, after the hunt, waiting back at camp were perfect steaks with all the trimmings and Jim, quite wobbly by now with his 1/2 finished bottle.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Love those jalapeÃ±o poppers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dinner*

What no lunchables when hunting by yourself ?? Especially the ones with the cookies ! YUM delicious with 3 or 4 of your favorite adult beverages.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Usually cook steaks & potatoes, fajitas, stuffed japs, pork chops, grilled shrimp, hamburgers, sausage, grilled vegtables


This right here is us pretty much to the T.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Used to fire up the pit every night and like was said, it's a late night to bed and get up at 5 the next morning.

I make chili, gumbo, stew etc., at home and take it to my place. Dump some of it in the crock pot and turn it on, have a few drinks and it's hot. 

Next morning we after the hunt we have a big breakfast then before the evening hunt I'll put more into the crock pot and turn it on before we leave the cabin.

Supper is ready when we get in from our hunt.

It's time saving and like the OP I like going to bed earlier than I did 30 years ago lol.

Good thread on a great subject.

TH


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

A pot of beans was always a stable and any meat for tortillas de harena.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

dcava said:


> always take ribeyes for sure. Last week wed cooked up some steaks and these sirloin fajitas marinated w/chupacabra spice and beer.....dam good!!!
> 
> Grillin' in the brush is da chit and always tastes the best!!
> 
> View attachment 2666882


x2 here


----------



## bluedevil (Apr 28, 2005)

I recently added a sous vide cooker to the arsenal this year and have found it to be perfect for hunting. It really shines on cooking venison. Last weekend we did dry aged strips one night and filets the next for 14 and I was able to have it all cooked 20 minutes after getting back to camp. You can vacuum pack the meat in advance or seal it up tight in a ziplock. Before you go out for the evening hunt, simply toss it in the hot water bath. When you get back, you simply sear the meat on a super hot grill and it is ready. It is basically impossible to overcook any cut of meat. I have also done 72hr short ribs and taters in the sous vide, which were unbelievable.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

We do our share of grilling, but I also added a crock pot to the cabin, which makes it convenient, especially if you have a deer to clean on top of making dinner. Pork butt for pulled pork, smothered pork chops, etc. Put it on around 10:00am after the morning hunt, and dinner is ready & waiting on you when you get in from the evening hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Tall1 said:


> We do our share of grilling, but I also added a crock pot to the cabin, which makes it convenient, especially if you have a deer to clean on top of making dinner. Pork butt for pulled pork, smothered pork chops, etc. Put it on around 10:00am after the morning hunt, and dinner is ready & waiting on you when you get in from the evening hunt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yea, we use the crock pot a lot when camping at the lake. Try frozen meat balls, dumped in crock pot and cover with marinara. When you get back from the lake or the hunt, toast some Hawaiian or Italian rolls with some Provolone cheese. It don't get no easier!! It's usually breakfast the next morning, also.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Next morning we after the hunt we have a big breakfast then before the evening hunt I'll put more into the crock pot and turn it on before we leave the cabin.
> 
> Supper is ready when we get in from our hunt.


I like your crock pot idea! Will definitely be getting one. :brew2:


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

We eat good, real good, lol.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of good ideas on here, we are in tune with most of them.

Steaks - ribeyes are the preferred stuff here, sides include potatoes fried in bacon fat and lots of onions and garlics, cherry tomatoes in foil with Japs onion butter and garlic. And good hot fresh bread. Salad is not a feature item obviously.

Nearly always make a big pot of spaghetti on second night. Our trips are usually Thursday thru Sunday, so there is always leftovers in the fridge. I like lots of links of Italian sausage in the sauce, and it's sauce I make, no Prego type stuff. This is always a big hit with the kids, all ages.

No lousy cold wet winter day is complete without a big pot of chili, no beans, when everyone gets back in the evening.

Other things are boudin stuff pork chops, occasional fish fry, we like appetizers a lot. We go thru a lot of chicken queso sausage, salami and cheese crackers type stuff. It's always good for whoever has dinner duty, to have something like this ready at dark, but before dinner, so there is something for snacking, while cleaning/butchering is taking place. It seems as if we keep the sub teen age ( ok and the teenage ) crowd fed a bit before dinner, there's not so much crankiness and dads can finish the business up without kids driving them nuts.

TV stays set on football, there is no Nickelodeon or sponge-bob out at Man Camp.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Aint nothing better or easier than those thin cut bone in pork chops on the grill of course seasoned properly along with some Bush beans with brown sugar, jalapenos, onions, and cilantro added.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Aint nothing better or easier than those thin cut bone in pork chops on the grill of course seasoned properly along with some Bush beans with brown sugar, jalapenos, onions, and cilantro added.


I have made a batch of the pork shops before also. Sometimes I just powder with Tony's, grill, lay out the bread and mustard and everyone can help themselves.

Anything left over can reheat or cube up with your eggs and breakfast.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Butterfly a whole backstrap....stuff it with boudin(minus the casing) and sprinkle pepper jack cheese on the boudin. Fold backstrap back over......wrap the whole thing with bacon and slow cook it on the pit for a couple of hours. It's unbeliveable!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like those thin bone in pork chops too Charlie...just pick them up and eat them lol.

I bought this during bow season. It's about all I cook on now. It does steaks the old fashioned way and I have two of the heavy presses that you heat up on the griddle and put on top of the steaks when you put the steak on. It cooks it from both sides.

Breakfast is easy, you can cook for the whole crew all at once. Best thing I've bought in a while. Get the cover too...well made, straps on it keep it from blowing off...mine is on the back porch of our cabin.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home.../grills/_/N-1101315/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104201280

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...ssories/_/N-1104654/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_107806680

http://www.cabelas.com/product/blac...760&categoryIds=104798880|104754780|104201280

TH


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

kill of the day.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I like those thin bone in pork chops too Charlie...just pick them up and eat them lol.
> 
> I bought this during bow season. It's about all I cook on now. It does steaks the old fashioned way and I have two of the heavy presses that you heat up on the griddle and put on top of the steaks when you put the steak on. It cooks it from both sides.
> 
> ...


TH, I have considered buying one of those griddles for our place in Sargent. The thing is the salt water, how long will it last out in the salt air, and two, it is usually just the wife and I, so the stove and most of the time the tractor disk are sufficient. But those griddles are keen.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

We have one at our place...... you can cook a pretty mean breakfast on it.


----------

